# '93 B13 Se



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

Greetings all...

I just wanted to post a few pictures of my 93 Sentra SE and get some feedback. Granted, this is starting to look like every other B13 out there, but I am one for clean looking rides.

Mods: Pop Filter, HS Header, Naxos Exhaust (2.25" widened crushbent exhaust piping  ), UR Crank pulley, Pacesetter short shifter, Front STB, KYB/AGX + ProKits combo, SE-R front/rear sway bars (not yet installed), ACT clutch (not yet installed), 200SX SE-R Rims w/ Kumho Ecsta 711's, NisKnacks Clear sidemarkers, ...uh...I think that's it. 

Immediate Wants: NX2K brake upgrade, rear STB, HS CAI

Wishes: Tsuru headlight conversion, New/used/low mileage GA16DE w/ HS Turbo (I've given up on the BB DET swap...that swap is a damn urban legend.), rear drum to disc conversion, JWT Cames + ECU. 

Thanks.

Front corner view - http://home1.gte.net/res0xphr/images/93SentraSE/frontside.JPG

Side view - 
http://home1.gte.net/res0xphr/images/93SentraSE/side.JPG

Here's the girlfriend's '01 B15 GXE in front of my '93 SE - 
http://home1.gte.net/res0xphr/images/93SentraSE/B15andB13.JPG

...and yes, I know, it's missing a lug nut. The wheel stud broke when the tires were being replaced. I need the hookup on some decent lug nuts. Pep Boys crap isn't cutting it.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

very nice...there's been a huge influx of B12's and 13's on this forum the last couple of days...and I like it...


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

BeEleven: Ain't nothin' wrong wit dat. 

Those cars look real good. I dig the SE-R rims on the b13. 

-PC


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Is that front bumper cover factory? It looks deeper than mine.
I want it!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I want my b13 back.... That's it... I've had it... When mine is paid off I'm getting one back.


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

Centurion said:


> *Is that front bumper cover factory? It looks deeper than mine.
> I want it! *


Centurion, yep - it's the factory 93-94 SE/SE-R cover. 

For those of you with lowered rides and even lower front lips than what's on my ride, I just don't see how you do it! With just the suspension combo I have, every now and again I will rub or graze a parking spot tire-bump thing. I can't imagine having a body kit that lowers the appearance of my car. I'd be breaking and cracking everything!

See ya...thanks for all the compliments. Up next is a Tsuru front headlight conversion. I already have a new SE/SE-R cover in the closet, but I'm waiting to put on the Mex stuff so I can paint all the new grey parts together.


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

if you every want to get rid of those sidemarkers let me know, i cant find them anywhere!!!


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

clean


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice b13! :thumbup:


----------

